# ambigüité



## llunita

Bonjour! 
"Ma grand-mère, qui était infirmière il y a cinquante ans, n'avait pas le droit de vote ni de chéquier."
Je veux dire qu'elle n'avait pas:
- le droit de vote
- un chéquier

Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est ambigu, cela pourrait aussi signifier qu'elle n'avait pas "le droit de vote, ni (_le droit de_) chéquier. 

Je voudrais abandonner cette ambigüité...


----------



## Calamitintin

Dis peut-être "elle n'avait ni droit de vote, ni chéquier" si tu veux les mettre sur le même plan. Mais ça semble étrange. Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote. Elle n'avait pas non plus le droit de posséder un chéquier. C'est plus clair...mais plus long 
++
Cal


----------



## Ploupinet

Ou alors (pour garder la phrase) : "Elle n'avait pas *de* droit devote ni de chéquier".
Ainsi on lève l'ambigüité sur "le droit de chéquier", mais la phrase de Cal est tout de même meilleure je pense


----------



## Grop

Si on veut vraiment être clair, on peut aussi être lourd:

"ni le droit de vote, ni celui d'avoir un chéquier"


----------



## Ploupinet

Mais ici on sous-entend "le droit d'avoir un chéquier", et c'est justement ce qu'on veut éviter


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je propose:
Elle n'avait ni le droit de vote, ni de chéquier.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Ni de chéquier" sonne très mal dans ce cas !


----------



## RobertofPoole

Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire : "n'avait pas un  chequier ni le droit de vote " ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ploupinet said:


> "Ni de chéquier" sonne très mal dans ce cas !


 
Explication?


----------



## Calamitintin

Víctor Pérez said:


> Explication?


Je suis d'accord, ça sonne mal. Il faudrait dire "pas *de* droit de vote ni *de* chéquier" pour que ça aille. Mais pas de droit de vote, on ne peut pas 
J'en reste à ma 1ère proposition 
++
Cal


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> *Ploupinet*:
> Ou alors (pour garder la phrase) : "Elle n'avait pas de droit devote *ni de chéquier*".
> Ainsi on lève l'ambigüité sur "le droit de chéquier", mais la phrase de Cal est tout de même meilleure je pense


 


> *Ploupinet*:
> "*Ni de chéquier*" sonne très mal dans ce cas !


Désolé pour mon entêtement, mais j'avoue ne rien comprendre!





Calamitintin said:


> Je suis d'accord, ça sonne mal. *Il faudrait dire "pas de droit de vote* ni *de* chéquier" *pour que ça aille*.* Mais pas de droit de vote, on ne peut pas*
> J'en reste à ma 1ère proposition
> ++
> Cal


Là non plus, je ne comprends pas!


----------



## Calamitintin

Eh bien je pense qu'on a *le* droit de vote, et non *un* droit de vote. Par conséquent "on n'a pas *de* droit de vote" ne se dit pas. Je n'arrive pas à bien l'expliquer, mais je t'assure que ça sonne très mal à mes petites oreilles 
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Je suis d'accord aussi avec Calamitintin.
"Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote et ne pouvait disposer d'un chéquier à son nom".... ou quelque chose comme ça. C'est long et lourd, mais on ne peut guère l'éviter.

Si on dit : elle n'avait pas *de* droit de vote, la forme affirmative correspondante serait : elle avait *un* droit de vote. Or, on n'a pas _un_ droit de vote : on l'a ou on ne l'a pas. Il n'y en a pas plusieurs.



_Edit : en même temps que Cal. Tu vois V. Perez, pour une fois, on est même d'accord entre Français ! 

_


----------



## Ploupinet

Víctor Pérez said:


> Désolé pour mon entêtement, mais j'avoue ne rien comprendre!


Ce n'est pas de l'entêtement, je comprends tout à fait que ce ne soit pas clair (hélas, je ne vois pas comment le clarifier ).

C'est en fait dans la logique de la phrase : on commence à utiliser "de" (avec "de droit de vote"), on le garde, donc "ni de chéquier".
En écrivant "ni le droit de vote", "le" désigne quelque chose d'unique, alors que "de chéquier" ensuite désigne quelque chose de général. Ainsi, ça n'est plus du tout cohérent !

 Cela dit, elle était très bien ma phrase avec les "de", Cal ! Non mais 
...en fait non, Itka tu m'as convaincu !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Calamitintin*
> Eh bien je pense qu'on a *le* droit de vote, et non *un* droit de vote. *Par conséquent "on n'a pas de droit de vote" ne se dit pas.* Je n'arrive pas à bien l'expliquer, mais je t'assure que ça sonne très mal à mes petites oreilles
> ++
> Cal


Désolé pour tes petites oreilles, *Cal*, mais il n'y a que toi qui ait dit *de droit de vote:* vois, si non, ton post nº 10!


----------



## itka

J'ai oublié de t'expliquer la première partie :
"Elle n'avait pas de droit de vote ni de chéquier". 
Cela s'appelle en stylistique un zeugma (quel joli mot n'est-ce pas ? ) ou un attelage : c'est une liaison syntaxique entre deux termes qui ne sont pas sur le même plan. Ici, le droit de vote, notion abstraite, et chéquier, objet concret.
Faire un zeugma, cela peut être volontaire pour créer un effet stylistique dans un but précis (comique, par exemple). Dans notre cas, ce serait simplement une faute de français.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

RobertofPoole said:


> Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire : "n'avait pas un  chequier ni le droit de vote " ?


Je vote pour.  En inversant les termes, l'ambiguïté est bien levée.
"Elle n'avait pas de chéquier, ni le droit de vote".
J'aime bien le mélange tangible/intangible des deux termes (chéquier/droit de vote) de cette phrase.

 Edit: zeugma, oui. Merci pour le rappel itka.


----------



## itka

Víctor Pérez said:


> Désolé pour tes petites oreilles, *Cal*, mais il n'y a que toi qui ait dit *de droit de vote:* vois, si non, ton post nº 10!



Qu'est-ce que tu voudrais dire ? 
*Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote ni de chéquier ? C'est encore pire !!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

itka said:


> Je suis d'accord aussi avec Calamitintin.
> "Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote et ne pouvait disposer d'un chéquier à son nom".... ou quelque chose comme ça. C'est long et lourd, mais on ne peut guère l'éviter.
> 
> Si on dit : elle n'avait pas *de* droit de vote, la forme affirmative correspondante serait : elle avait *un* droit de vote. Or, on n'a pas _un_ droit de vote : on l'a ou on ne l'a pas. Il n'y en a pas plusieurs.
> 
> 
> 
> _Edit : en même temps que Cal. Tu vois V. Perez, pour une fois, on est même d'accord entre Français ! _


 
Bien d'accord, itka, mais, pour ta gouverne, je n'ai jamais dit *elle n'avait pas de droit de vote.*


----------



## Ploupinet

Víctor Pérez said:


> Désolé pour tes petites oreilles, *Cal*, mais il n'y a que toi qui ait dit *de droit de vote:* vois, si non, ton post nº 10!


Non, raté, à la fin du post il est bien précisé _"Mais pas de droit de vote, on ne peut pas"_ 

 C'est moi qui l'avais dit


----------



## itka

Victor Perez, qu'est-ce que tu proposes ? Je ne vois pas personnellement comment lier les deux idées dans la même phrase...
Sur ces bonnes paroles, il est deux heures du mat' en France et droit de vote ou pas, il est temps de quitter le forum !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ma proposition définitive, *llunita*:

Elle n'avait ni le droit de voter, ni d'avoir un chéquier.


----------



## itka

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ma proposition définitive, *llunita*:
> 
> Elle n'avait ni le droit de voter, ni *celui* d'avoir un chéquier.



C'est une phrase parfaitement correcte... Simplement, je trouve dommage de remplacer "le droit de vote" qui est un des droits fondamentaux de la démocratie, par "le droit de voter" qui semble (pour moi) faire référence à une interdiction particulière à cette personne : "un condamné qui a perdu ses droits civiques n'a plus le droit de voter".

Enfin, ce n'est que mon opinion !  (et je la partage..)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote ni celui de posséder un chéquier

Au revoir


----------



## Calamitintin

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote ni celui de posséder un chéquier
> 
> Au revoir


Aaaah je crois que c'est ma préférée ça ! 
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Aaaah je crois que c'est ma préférée ça !
> ++
> Cal


C'est parfait, sauf qu'il me semble que ça va justement dans le sens de l'ambiguïté que llunita voulait éviter, non ?


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est parfait, sauf qu'il me semble que ça va justement dans le sens de l'ambiguïté que llunita voulait éviter, non ?


Oh bah non, c'est plus clair que la première proposition ! Enfin je trouve. Tu la trouves où ton ambiguïté toi ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Peut-être qu'en remettant les posts à la suite ce sera plus clair...


llunita said:


> [...]
> Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est ambigu, cela pourrait aussi signifier qu'elle n'avait pas "le droit de vote, ni (_le droit de_) chéquier.
> 
> Je voudrais abandonner cette ambigüité...





Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Elle n'avait pas le droit de vote ni celui de posséder un chéquier
> 
> Au revoir





Calamitintin said:


> Oh bah non, c'est plus clair que la première proposition ! Enfin je trouve. Tu la trouves où ton ambiguïté toi ?


Cette phrase n'est pas ambiguë. Elle va dans le sens que llunita voulait éviter.

Dans la proposition de Martine, "celui" remplace "le droit de". Et j'avais compris que llunita voulait éviter que l'on puisse penser "le droit de posséder un chéquier". Mais je l'ai peut-être mal comprise...


----------



## Ploupinet

KaRiNeuh : je suis 100% d'accord avec toi (c'est ce que je dis depuis le début mais personne ne m'écoute )


----------



## Calamitintin

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dans la proposition de Martine, "celui" remplace "le droit de". Et j'avais compris que llunita voulait éviter que l'on puisse penser "le droit de posséder un chéquier". Mais je l'ai peut-être mal comprise...


Oui bon, peut-être...la discussion est trop longue pour moi, j'ai perdu le fil (et le début !)  
++
Calala


----------



## Calamitintin

Au fait, et si on inversait chéquier et droit de vote, y'aurait plus l'ambiguïté de droit de chéquier ! 
Elle n'avait ni chéquier ni droit de vote 
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Calamitintin said:


> Au fait, et si on inversait chéquier et droit de vote, y'aurait plus l'ambiguïté de droit de chéquier !
> Elle n'avait ni chéquier ni droit de vote
> ++
> Cal


Tout à fait.  Et c'était la proposition de RobertofPoole #8 que j'avais appuyée en #17.


----------



## Calamitintin

Tu l'as pas assez appuyée, apparemment !!! Mais elle est bien non ? 
Cal va se coucher


----------



## llunita

Oui, c'est vrai: je voulais éviter l'ambigüité de 'le droit d' avoir un' chéquier. 
Après toutes les propositions (merci!!) je doute entre: 

Elle n'avait ni chéquier ni droit de vote 
Elle n'avait pas un chéquier ni le droit de vote ​ ​ (C'est presque la même chose... un des 2 sonne plus français que l'autre?)
Merci!!


----------



## Agnès E.

En fait, il faudrait choisir l'option avec *ni ... ni*.
La structure *pas ... ni* n'est pas correcte sur le plan grammatical : elle ne peut s'employer qu'à l'oral, et seulement si l'on y tient vraiment.


----------



## Calamitintin

llunita said:


> Elle n'avait ni chéquier ni droit de vote
> Elle n'avait pas un chéquier ni le droit de vote ​


​


----------



## llunita

Merci beaucoup !!


----------

